# Looking for Copyright Free Mouse Photos for Display + Tips?



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Hey all! Mouse interest is very low in the area I'm located and I'm trying to drum it up more. One part of my "plan" to reach this goal is to do a display at my local flea market--30,000 people can come through on a weekend so I'm hopeful. I was hoping some of you would be willing to "donate" photos via this thread to me to use on poster-boards and flyers. I want to show the diversity, fun and companionship that come with mouse fancy. Photos of varieties, mice doing cute things, baby mice and adult mice are all needed and appreciated. ALL they would be used for is to make the flyers/poster boards.

Thanks!

Also, tips and suggestions for making an appropriate, drawing display much appreciated


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

You'd probably get better results by contacting the owners of the photos you want directly. Search breeder sites and Flickr and all that. Then ask for permission to use them for the non-commercial use for your display (and do explain what it's for). I've had people ask me about using my photos for their sites and so long as they aren't making money off the images (using it to advertise a product) I have no issues with it. Be sure to offer photo credit as well.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You've mentioned in several of your posts that there are no breeders in your area, no interest in mice. Just curious, but where are you? There are definitely sections of the country where there are few or even no breeders, but we try to get mice and varieties spread out when we can.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I'm in the North Central FL area. I guess I should clarify that by breeders I mean breeders that are "set-up" fancier types breeding with specific, ethical goals in mind. There are several feeder/hodge-podge breeders but I only know of two people within a three hour drive from where I am located that breed in truly goal-oriented and educated ways. I've tried forum posts, craigslist posts, and google searches but nothing has come up. I am a college student and can't afford to drive more than four hours anywhere for mouse related stuff (and that is pushing it) so by interest I am talking in that sort of "local" area. So I'm pretty much limited to Florida, Georgia and Alabama =(

So yes, tons of pet store mice out there, but very few "available" breeders.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't know if you can use any of these, but you're free to. 

Siamese









Bone, 3 weeks old









PEW









Agouti, 3 weeks old (I think)


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Ohmygosh, will definitely be using that first photo! (Especially considering I have no Siamese myself) SO CUTE.



Jathy said:


> Don't know if you can use any of these, but you're free to.
> 
> Siamese
> 
> ...


----------

